# من هم السبعين نفسا؟



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

تحياتى للجميع

سفر الخروج /الاصحاح واحد
 5 وكانت جميع نفوس الخارجين من صلب يعقوب سبعين نفسا

مين دول السبعين نفسا الخارجين من صلب يعقوب ؟؟

شكرا​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

ومعلش حتقل على الادمن شويه ممكن ينقله الى قسم الرد على الشبهات لان كل ما اعمل موضوع مش بيظهر ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

الاخ الفاضل 

سلام من الله ونعمة 

يمكنك ان تقرأ سفر التكوين الاصحاح 46 
ستجد اسماء السبعون نفسا كلها مذكورة بالاسم 

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Genesis/46

تحياتي


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

العزيز نيو مان

دول 69 وليس سبعين


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

عزيزي الفاضل 




يا هادى قال:


> العزيز نيو مان





يا هادى قال:


> دول 69 وليس سبعين


 
الاسماء التي ذكرتها هي اسماء النازلين مع يعقوب الى ارض مصر 
اضف اليهم اسم يوسف ابن يعقوب
حيث ان يوسف هو من ابناء يعقوب وكان في مصر ولم يكن من النازلين معه ،
اليس كذلك ؟؟

سلام الله معك


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*



> الاسماء التي ذكرتها هي اسماء النازلين مع يعقوب الى ارض مصر
> اضف اليهم اسم يوسف الذي كان في مصر يتم العدد سبعون​




عزيزى نيو مان
حضرتك حسبت يعقوب فى العدد سبعين؟​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

اخي الفاضل 

يبدو اننا ينبغي ان نعدهم بالاسم معا 

(جَمِيعُ النُّفُوسِ لِيَعْقُوبَ الَّتِي اتَتْ الَى مِصْرَ الْخَارِجَةِ مِنْ صُلْبِهِ مَا عَدَا نِسَاءَ بَنِي يَعْقُوبَ جَمِيعُ النُّفُوسِ سِتٌّ وَسِتُّونَ نَفْسا. 
27 وَابْنَا يُوسُفَ اللَّذَانِ وُلِدَا لَهُ فِي مِصْرَ نَفْسَانِ. جَمِيعُ نُفُوسِ بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ الَّتِي جَاءَتْ الَى مِصْرَ سَبْعُونَ. )
(تكوين 46 : 26 -27)

هل من الممكن ان تذكر لي اين الخلل في هذا العدد ؟؟؟

تعال نكتبهم بالاسم ، هل انت جاهز بالحساب ؟؟


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

عزيزى نيومان:


> هل من الممكن ان تذكر لي اين الخلل في هذا العدد ؟؟



ان الخارجين من صلب يعقوب ليسوا سعين كما قيل بالنص



> تعال نكتبهم بالاسم ، هل انت جاهز بالحساب ؟؟



نعم تحب مين اللى يبدا انا ام انت​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا(سفر التكوين/الاصحاح46)

حتضيف عليهم يوسف وابناه الاتنين حيبقى

69

منين جات السبعين نفسا الخارجين من صلبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عرفت اين المعضله​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

اخي الفاضل 

تعال نحسبهم معا 

وَهَذِهِ اسْمَاءُ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا الَى مِصْرَ: يَعْقُوبُ وَبَنُوهُ. 

لن احسب يعقوب في العدد الان حتى لا نتشتت ، وسنضيفه في النهاية مع زوجاته .

بِكْرُ يَعْقُوبَ رَاوبَيْنُ. 
9 وَبَنُو رَاوبَيْنَ: حَنُوكُ وَفَلُّو وَحَصْرُونُ وَكَرْمِي. 

راوبين واولاده = 5

10 وَبَنُو شَمْعُونَ: يَمُوئِيلُ وَيَامِينُ وَاوهَدُ وَيَاكِينُ وَصُوحَرُ وَشَاولُ ابْنُ الْكَنْعَانِيَّةِ. 

شمعون واولاده=7

11 وَبَنُو لاوِي: جَرْشُونُ وَقَهَاتُ وَمَرَارِي. 

لاوي واولاده = 4

12 وَبَنُو يَهُوذَا عِيرٌ وَاونَانُ وَشِيلَةُ وَفَارَصُ وَزَارَحُ. وَامَّا عِيرٌ وَاونَانُ فَمَاتَا فِي ارْضِ كَنْعَانَ. وَكَانَ ابْنَا فَارَصَ حَصْرُونَ وَحَامُولَ. 

يهوذا واولاده = 6 (عير واونان ماتا ووضع اسمي حصرون وحامول كروساء قبائل)

13 وَبَنُو يَسَّاكَرَ: تُولاعُ وَفَوَّةُ وَيُوبُ وَشِمْرُونُ. 

يساكر واولاده = 5

14 وَبَنُو زَبُولُونَ: سَارَدُ وَايلُونُ وَيَاحَلْئِيلُ. 

زبولون واولاده = 4

15 هَؤُلاءِ بَنُو لَيْئَةَ الَّذِينَ وَلَدَتْهُمْ لِيَعْقُوبَ فِي فَدَّانَ ارَامَ مَعَ دِينَةَ ابْنَتِهِ. جَمِيعُ نُفُوسِ بَنِيهِ وَبَنَاتِهِ ثَلاثٌ وَثَلاثُونَ. 

اذا مجموع اولاده السابق = 33

************

16 وَبَنُو جَادَ: صِفْيُونُ وَحَجِّي وَشُونِي وَاصْبُونُ وَعِيرِي وَارُودِي وَارْئِيلِي. 

جاد واولاده = 8

17 وَبَنُو اشِيرَ: يِمْنَةُ وَيِشْوَةُ وَيِشْوِي وَبَرِيعَةُ وَسَارَحُ هِيَ اخْتُهُمْ. وَابْنَا بَرِيعَةَ حَابِرُ وَمَلْكِيئِيلُ. 

اشير واولاده = 8

18 هَؤُلاءِ بَنُو زِلْفَةَ الَّتِي اعْطَاهَا لابَانُ لِلَيْئَةَ ابْنَتِهِ فَوَلَدَتْ هَؤُلاءِ لِيَعْقُوبَ سِتَّ عَشَرَةَ نَفْسا. 

مجموع هذه المجموعة = 16

**********

19 ابْنَا رَاحِيلَ امْرَاةِ يَعْقُوبَ: يُوسُفُ وَبَنْيَامِينُ. 
20 وَوُلِدَ لِيُوسُفَ فِي ارْضِ مِصْرَ: مَنَسَّى وَافْرَايِمُ اللَّذَانِ وَلَدَتْهُمَا لَهُ اسْنَاتُ بِنْتُ فُوطِي فَارَعَ كَاهِنِ اونٍ. 

يوسف واولاده = 3 (يوسف واولاده في ارض مصر ) 

21 وَبَنُو بِنْيَامِينَ: بَالَعُ وَبَاكَرُ وَاشْبِيلُ وَجِيرَا وَنَعْمَانُ وَايحِي وَرُوشُ وَمُفِّيمُ وَحُفِّيمُ وَارْدُ. 

بنيامين واولاده = 11

22 هَؤُلاءِ بَنُو رَاحِيلَ الَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لِيَعْقُوبَ. جَمِيعُ النُّفُوسِ ارْبَعَ عَشَرَةَ. 

مجموع هذه المجموعة = 14

************

23 وَابْنُ دَانَ حُوشِيمُ. 

دان وابنه = 2

24 وَبَنُو نَفْتَالِي: يَاحَصْئِيلُ وَجُونِي وَيِصْرُ وَشِلِّيمُ. 

نفتالي واولاده = 5

25 هَؤُلاءِ بَنُو بِلْهَةَ الَّتِي اعْطَاهَا لابَانُ لِرَاحِيلَ ابْنَتِهِ. فَوَلَدَتْ هَؤُلاءِ لِيَعْقُوبَ. جَمِيعُ الانْفُسِ سَبْعٌ.

مجموع هذه المجموعه = 7

26 جَمِيعُ النُّفُوسِ لِيَعْقُوبَ الَّتِي اتَتْ الَى مِصْرَ الْخَارِجَةِ مِنْ صُلْبِهِ مَا عَدَا نِسَاءَ بَنِي يَعْقُوبَ جَمِيعُ النُّفُوسِ سِتٌّ وَسِتُّونَ نَفْسا. 

اذا المجموع السابق = 66
اضف اليهم (4) يعقوب وزوجاته النازلات معه (3 ) لان راحيل ماتت 
المجموع = 70


27 وَابْنَا يُوسُفَ اللَّذَانِ وُلِدَا لَهُ فِي مِصْرَ نَفْسَانِ. جَمِيعُ نُفُوسِ بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ الَّتِي جَاءَتْ الَى مِصْرَ سَبْعُونَ. 

تم ذكر اولاد يوسف في المجموع السابق ، وهنا هو يكررهم لانهم كانوا في مصر 

اذا العدد المذكور هو جميع النفوس النازلة ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب

اين الخطأ اذا ؟؟؟

تحياتي


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*




> اضف اليهم (4) يعقوب وزوجاته النازلات معه



عزيزى نيومان 

هو يعقوب خارج من صلب نفسه علشان تحسبه؟​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

سؤالى مره تانيه عزيزى نيومان

سفر الخروج /الاصحاح واحد
5 وكانت جميع نفوس الخارجين من صلب يعقوب سبعين نفسا

مين دول السبعين نفسا الخارجين من صلب يعقوب ؟؟

مش معقوله تحسب يعقوب لانه ماخرجش من صلب نفسه

شكرا​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

الاخ الفاضل يا هادي

سلام الله معك 



يا هادى قال:


> سؤالى مره تانيه عزيزى نيومان​
> 
> سفر الخروج /الاصحاح واحد
> 5 وكانت جميع نفوس الخارجين من صلب يعقوب سبعين نفسا​
> ...


 

المشكلة انك تخلق النص بنفسك ثم تحاسبني عليه 
النص في الكتاب المقدس يقول ( بيت يعقوب ) 

جَمِيعُ نُفُوسِ بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ الَّتِي جَاءَتْ الَى مِصْرَ سَبْعُونَ
(تكوين 46: 27)
هذا العدد يستثني نساء بني يعقوب ودينة ابنته ، فهو يذكر فقط اولاد يعقوب ( الذكور ) واحفاده 

فهل يعقوب لم يكن من بيت يعقوب لكي نسقطه من العدد ؟؟؟


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*



> فهل يعقوب لم يكن من بيت يعقوب لكي نسقطه من العدد ؟؟؟



عزيزى نيومان
اولا:
المفروض تسقطه من العدد لان النص بيقول الخارجين من صلبه

فهل خرج يعقوب من صلب نفسه؟

ثانيا:
26 جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا.

لماذا لم يحسب يعقوب فى هذا النص طالما انى اختلق كما تقول؟​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*



> المشكلة انك تخلق النص بنفسك ثم تحاسبني عليه



سفر الخروج /الاصحاح واحد
5 وكانت جميع نفوس الخارجين من صلب يعقوب سبعين نفسا

دا فى سفر الخروج مش من عندى على فكره

وياريت ترد على خرج يعقوب من صلب نفسه؟حتى تحسبه من السبعين الخارجين من صلبه؟

شكرا​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

الاخ الفاضل هادي 

سلام الله معك 



يا هادى قال:


> سفر الخروج /الاصحاح واحد
> 5 وكانت جميع نفوس الخارجين من صلب يعقوب سبعين نفسا​
> دا فى سفر الخروج مش من عندى على فكره​
> وياريت ترد على خرج يعقوب من صلب نفسه؟حتى تحسبه من السبعين الخارجين من صلبه؟​
> ...


 
تعال انا سوف اريحك 

هل تريد اخراج يعقوب من الحسبة لانه ليس خارجا من صلب نفسه ؟؟؟

جميل ، ماذا عن ابنته دينة ، اليست خارجة من صلبه ؟؟؟

اضف اسم (دينة) بدلا من (يعقوب) في العدد بوصفها خارجة من صلب ابيها ، وستجد كل شيء تمام التمام 

ما رأيك الان ؟؟؟ هل هذا يحل الاشكال لك ؟؟


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*



> ما رأيك الان ؟؟؟ هل هذا يحل الاشكال لك ؟؟



حيبقى 69 وليس سبعين عزيزى نيومان​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

ياريت بعد اذن الادمن ينقله لقسم الرد على الشبهات​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*



يا هادى قال:


> حيبقى 69 وليس سبعين عزيزى نيومان​




عزيزي هادي 

سلام الله معك 

الم نتفق ان الحسبة بالعدد 70 كانت صحيحة ، متضمنة يعقوب كواحد من بيت يعقوب 

فاذا اردت ان تقول ان الحسبة هي الخارجين من صلبه ، ضع في هذه الحسبة ابنتة دينة .

ملحوظة ، الحسبة الاولى لم تكن ابنته دينة في الحساب فقد كانت مقصورة على نساء يعقوب ، وابناءه الذكور فقط واحفاده ، ولم يكن في الحسبة الاولى نساء بني يعقوب او ابنته دينة .

فاذا اردت ان تحسب الخارجين من صلبه ، بدون اخذ يعقوب في الحساب ، فهنا يجب عليك اضافة ابنته دينة ، ام انك لا تعتبرها خارجة من صلبه ؟؟؟

الحسبة في الحالتين هي 70 .

الشبهة مردود عليها ، حاول تتعلم الحساب مرة اخرى


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*



> فاذا اردت ان تحسب الخارجين من صلبه ، بدون اخذ يعقوب في الحساب ، فهنا يجب عليك اضافة ابنته دينة ، ام انك لا تعتبرها خارجة من صلبه ؟؟؟



عزيزى نيومان 

الحسبه بدينه 69 وليست سبعين ازاى سبعين اتفضل قولى ازاى سبعين

انا اقولك 69 ازاى
كتابك نفسه قال الخارجين من صلب يعقوب والداخلين مصر 66 بدينه فى سفر التكوين وتضيف عليهم يوسف وابينه يبقى 69 يبقى ازاى سبعين بدينه حضرتك حتحسبها مرتين ولا ايه

منتظرك تقولى ازاى سبعين بدينه؟​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*



> ملحوظة ، الحسبة الاولى لم تكن ابنته دينة في الحساب فقد كانت مقصورة على نساء يعقوب



نساء يعقوب ماكانوش فى حسبه 66 اساسا عزيزى نيومان اظاهر ان حضرتك اتلخبطت ودخلت الشمال فى اليمين

66 ابناء يعقوب وبناته من ضمنهم دينه والا فقل لى كيف حسبه 66 بدون دينه

واكون شاكرا لك​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

الاخ الفاضل هادي 

سلام الله معك 



يا هادى قال:


> عزيزى نيومان ​
> الحسبه بدينه 69 وليست سبعين ازاى سبعين اتفضل قولى ازاى سبعين​
> انا اقولك 69 ازاى
> كتابك نفسه قال الخارجين من صلب يعقوب والداخلين مصر 66 بدينه فى سفر التكوين وتضيف عليهم يوسف وابينه يبقى 69 يبقى ازاى سبعين بدينه حضرتك حتحسبها مرتين ولا ايه​
> ...


 
لم احسب ( دينة ) ابنة يعقوب مرتين ، انا حسبتها مرة واحدة في عدد ( الخارجين من صلب يعقوب ) المذكورة كارقام فقط في سفر الخروج . 

ولكني اراك رجعت مرة اخرى الى الحسبة بحسب سفر التكوين .

حسنا ، هات النص الذي ذكر اسم دينة في الحسبة الواردة في سفر التكوين ؟؟؟

دعني اكرر 

الحسبة بحسب سفر التكوين لم تذكر اسم دينة ولكنها قالت ( بيت يعقوب ) وطبعا يعقوب من بيت يعقوب ، فيتم حسابه ليكون المجموع 70

الحسبة بحسب سفر الخروج قالت ( الخارجين من صلب يعقوب ) وهنا يجب عليك ان تحسب دينة ، فيكون المجموع ايضا 70 ، لان الذي يتم تغييره هو سحب اسم يعقوب واضافة اسم ابنته ( دينة ) حيث انها خارجة من صلب يعقوب .


اذا عليك ان تذكر النص من سفر التكوين الذي يذكر اسم دينة في الحسبة .

انا في انتظارك


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*



> هات النص الذي ذكر اسم دينة في الحسبة الواردة في سفر التكوين ؟؟؟



15 هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون​



> لان الذي يتم تغييره هو سحب اسم يعقوب واضافة اسم ابنته ( دينة ) حيث انها خارجة من صلب يعقوب


.


يبقى 69بردوا 

ازاى سبعين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بدون دينه يبقى 68 

حتزود دينه حيبقى 69 

جبت منين سبعين؟

شكرا عزيزى نيومان​


----------



## michael funky (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

+++سلام و نعمة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة+++ استاذى الحبيب new man الرد ممتاز و هذة الاجابة واضحة الى الذى يريد ان يفهم. و لكن من الواضح ان الاخ يا هادى لا يريد ان يفهم بل يحاول ان يصور انه وجد خطأ بالكتاب المقدس كما يحاول ان يفعل الاّخرون من الاحباء المسلمين.شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يبارك الجميع+++:sami73::smi107:


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*



> الرد ممتاز و هذة الاجابة واضحة الى الذى يريد ان يفهم



يسعدنى مرورك الكريم ولكن كان حيسعدنى اكتر لما تقولى ازاى بدينه يبقى سبعين ان كان بدون دينه 68؟​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

ملحوظه: انت ليه خرجت دينه من العدد 66 دينه من بناته وليست من زوجاته فليه خرجتها من العدد 66؟​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

وياريت ياجماعه اللى يتكلم يتكلم بدليل مش زى عزيزى نيومان اللى بيقول كلام بس لكن ما يقدر انه يثبته نهائيا

عزيزنا نيومان 

قال شيل يعقوب وحط دينه

طيب احنا نساله ونقوله هما مين 69 بدون دينه من صلب يعقوب ومنتظرين يقول لنا من هم ؟​


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

الاستاذ new_man
الاخ ياهادي
تحية طيبة 
هنالك ايتان بشان هذا الموضوع
وَكَانَتْ جَمِيعُ نُفُوسِ *الْخَارِجِينَ مِنْ صُلْبِ يَعْقُوبَ سَبْعِينَ نَفْسا*.   وَلَكِنْ يُوسُفُ كَانَ فِي مِصْر    ( الخروج -1 الاية 5 )
والايه المقدسه الاخرى 
جَمِيعُ النُّفُوسِ لِيَعْقُوبَ الَّتِي اتَتْ الَى مِصْرَ الْخَارِجَةِ مِنْ صُلْبِهِ مَا عَدَا نِسَاءَ بَنِي يَعْقُوبَ جَمِيعُ النُّفُوسِ سِتٌّ وَسِتُّونَ نَفْسا. 
27 وَابْنَا يُوسُفَ اللَّذَانِ وُلِدَا لَهُ فِي مِصْرَ نَفْسَانِ. *جَمِيعُ نُفُوسِ بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ الَّتِي جَاءَتْ الَى مِصْرَ سَبْعُونَ*.   ( تكوين – 46 الايه 26 )
فحسب الايه الولى تقول جميع نفوس الخارجين من صلب يعقوب ( 70 ) نفسا وهذا يشمل كل اولاده ما عدا زوجاته. وقد ذكره الاخ نيومان بالتفصيل في المداخلة برقم 10


> بِكْرُ يَعْقُوبَ رَاوبَيْنُ.
> 9 وَبَنُو رَاوبَيْنَ: حَنُوكُ وَفَلُّو وَحَصْرُونُ وَكَرْمِي.
> 
> راوبين واولاده = 5
> ...


فالخارجين من صلبه هم 70 نفسا 
اما بالنسبة الايه الثانيه والواردة في سفر التكوين فهي ايضا صحيحة حيث ان الايه التي بعدها يقول ( *جَمِيعُ نُفُوسِ بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ الَّتِي جَاءَتْ الَى مِصْرَ سَبْعُونَ *)
فلا يعقل ان لا يدخل يعقوب نفسه في حساب بيته


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

اهلا وسهلا بيك عزيزنا شمشون

اذا مجموع اولاده السابق = 33



> عير واونان ماتا ووضع اسمي حصرون وحامول كروساء قبائل



اليس عيرواونان من صلبه لماذا حذفوا؟​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*



> جَمِيعُ نُفُوسِ بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ الَّتِي جَاءَتْ الَى مِصْرَ سَبْعُونَ



66 ابناء يعقوب اللى دخلوا مصر معها فاضل اربعه هما مين؟

مشكور عزيزى شمشون​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

الاخ هادي يحاول التزاكي علينا 



يا هادى قال:


> 15 هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون​
> 
> .​
> 
> ...


 

اسم دينة مذكور في العدد 14 ، ضمن اسماء زوجات يعقوب ومن ولدتهم له

اما اسم دينة فلم يدخل في حسابات الاعداد والارقام في اسماء النازلين الى مصر ، فقد تم ذكر حساب اسماء الاولاد الذكور واحفاده فقط 

ارجو ان تراجع النص الكتابي مرة اخرى ، ولا تخلط الارقام بغرض التشويش ، فالحسابات في الكتاب المقدس سليمة ، ولكن الامور ملتبسة عليك .


مرة اخرى ، اذا اردت ان تحسب الخارجين من صلب يعقوب ، فاضف حساب اسم دينة على حسابات الاعداد النازلين الى ارض مصر ، فيكون المجموع 70





يا هادى قال:


> 66 ابناء يعقوب اللى دخلوا مصر معها فاضل اربعه هما مين؟​
> 
> مشكور عزيزى شمشون​


 

عزيزي لماذا لا تريد ان تفهم ؟؟؟

النص المذكور من سفر التكوين ، اذا نرجع الى سفر التكوين لنفهم 

(جميع نفوس بيت يعقوب التي جاءت الى مصر سبعون)
(تكوين 46: 27)

اضف الى العدد 66 يعقوب ( رأس بيت يعقوب ) وزوجاته الثلاث 

66 + يعقوب + ليئة + زلفة + بلهة = 70 

اين المشكلة ؟؟


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

عزيزى نيو مان 


> اضف الى العدد 66 يعقوب ( رأس بيت يعقوب ) وزوجاته الثلاث
> 
> 66 + يعقوب + ليئة + زلفة + بلهة = 70
> 
> اين المشكلة ؟؟


اقرا رد عزيزنا شمشون وانت تعرف المشكله فين:



> فلا يعقل ان لا يدخل يعقوب نفسه في حساب بيته



انا لم اقل شى بل ما قاله اخ مسيحى مثلك ياعزيزى نيومان​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

وبعدين انا مش حتوقف كثيرا امام النقطه دى لان كل واحد منكم له راى شكل ومختلف عن الاخر

انا سؤالى الرئسيى لعزيزى شمشون

عيرواونان ليه اسقطوا من حساب عدد الخارجين من صلب يعقوب؟؟؟اليسوا من ابنائه؟​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*



> فقد تم ذكر حساب اسماء الاولاد الذكور واحفاده فقط



دليلك؟



> اضف الى العدد 66 يعقوب ( رأس بيت يعقوب ) وزوجاته الثلاث



هى زوجات اولاده اليس من اهل بيته بردوا؟​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

هذا هو النص من الكتاب المقدس 
سفر التكوين 46: 8 - 15​ 

8 وهذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر.يعقوب وبنوه.بكر يعقوب رأوبين.
9 وبنو رأوبين حنوك وفلّو وحصرون وكرمي.
10 وبنو شمعون يموئيل ويامين وأوهد وياكين وصوحر وشأول ابن الكنعانية.
11 وبنو لاوي جرشون وقهات ومراري.
12 وبنو يهوذا عير وأونان وشيلة وفارص وزارح.واما عير وأونان فماتا في ارض كنعان.وكان ابنا فارص حصرون وحامول.
13 وبنو يساكر تولاع وفوّة ويوب وشمرون.
14 وبنو زبولون سارد وإيلون وياحلئيل.
15 هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون


هل من الممكن ان تعد الاسماء بنفسك وتقول لي كم مجموعها ؟؟؟

انا متأكد انك سوف تكتشف الخطأ بنفسك .

سلام الله معك​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*



> اما اسم دينة فلم يدخل في حسابات الاعداد والارقام في اسماء النازلين الى مصر



بكده بقى عزيزنا نيومان حيقولنا 

من هم 66 الخارجين من صلب يعقوب والداخلين الى مصر؟​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

 جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا.

من هم الست وستون ياعزيزى نيو مان الخارجين من صلب يعقوب والداخلين الى مصر لابين لك انك بتالف مع احترامى ليك لكن انا مش بحب التاليف؟


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

وهذا لايبعدنا عن سؤالى الرئيسى لعزيزى شمشون 

ليه استبعد عير واونان بالرغم انهم من صلب يعقوب؟​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

يبدو انك لم تلتفت الى مداخلتي السابقة 

اكررها لك 

هذا هو النص من الكتاب المقدس 
سفر التكوين 46: 8 - 15


8 وهذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر.يعقوب وبنوه.بكر يعقوب رأوبين.
9 وبنو رأوبين حنوك وفلّو وحصرون وكرمي.
10 وبنو شمعون يموئيل ويامين وأوهد وياكين وصوحر وشأول ابن الكنعانية.
11 وبنو لاوي جرشون وقهات ومراري.
12 وبنو يهوذا عير وأونان وشيلة وفارص وزارح.واما عير وأونان فماتا في ارض كنعان.وكان ابنا فارص حصرون وحامول.
13 وبنو يساكر تولاع وفوّة ويوب وشمرون.
14 وبنو زبولون سارد وإيلون وياحلئيل.
15 هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون


هل من الممكن ان تعد الاسماء بنفسك وتقول لي كم مجموعها ؟؟؟

انا متأكد انك سوف تكتشف الخطأ بنفسك .​





> ليه استبعد عير واونان بالرغم انهم من صلب يعقوب؟


 
لان عير واونان ماتا في ارض كنعان وليسوا من النازلين الى مصر 

(واما عير وأونان فماتا في ارض كنعان.)
(تكوين 46: 12)





> هى زوجات اولاده اليس من اهل بيته بردوا؟


 
لان الحساب يستثني نساء بني يعقوب ولا يستثني نساء يعقوب نفسه 

(جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا)
(تكوين 46: 26) 

سلام الله معك​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

واسهل على عزيزنا شمشون هل كان يقصد الداخلين الى مصر علشان كده اخرجت عير واونان؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولا فى سبب اخر ؟؟؟؟

فى انتظار عزيزنا شمشون​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*




> لان عير واونان ماتا في ارض كنعان وليسوا من النازلين الى مصر



دا كويس اذن المفروض يستبعد يوسف وابينه الاتنين لانهم ولدوا فى مصر ولم ينزل يوسف مع ابيه مصر

يبقى ازاى عدد الخارجين من صلب يعقوب سبعين كما قيل فى سفر الخروج الاصحاح واحد العدد خمسه​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*



> لان الحساب يستثني نساء بني يعقوب ولا يستثني نساء يعقوب نفسه



ما انه خارج سؤالى الرئيسى لكن حرد عليك

بيستنثى يعقوب نفسه مش انا اللى قلت بل الترجمه السبعينيه وعزيزنا شمشون

حتى لو حسبت نساء يعقوب حيكونوا تلاته حيتقى واحد مين هو؟​


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*

اشوفكم بخير باذن الله اترككم فى رعايه الله ونكمل باذن الله فى وقت اخر


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*



يا هادى قال:


> دا كويس اذن المفروض يستبعد يوسف وابينه الاتنين لانهم ولدوا فى مصر ولم ينزل يوسف مع ابيه مصر​
> 
> يبقى ازاى عدد الخارجين من صلب يعقوب سبعين كما قيل فى سفر الخروج الاصحاح واحد العدد خمسه​


 

عزيزي الفاضل 

اذا كان عير واونان ماتا في ارض كنعان فهم لم ينزلوا الى ارض مصر 

فلماذا تستخرج يوسف واولاده من عدد اولاد يعقوب الذين دخلوا ارض مصر ؟؟؟

هل يوسف واولاده من ابناء واحفاد يعقوب ؟؟ وهل هم في مصر ام في بلد آخر ؟؟؟

ثم لماذا لم تجب على سؤالي ؟؟؟

دعني اكرره مرة اخرى 

هذا هو النص من الكتاب المقدس 
سفر التكوين 46: 8 - 15


8 وهذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر.يعقوب وبنوه.بكر يعقوب رأوبين.
9 وبنو رأوبين حنوك وفلّو وحصرون وكرمي.
10 وبنو شمعون يموئيل ويامين وأوهد وياكين وصوحر وشأول ابن الكنعانية.
11 وبنو لاوي جرشون وقهات ومراري.
12 وبنو يهوذا عير وأونان وشيلة وفارص وزارح.واما عير وأونان فماتا في ارض كنعان.وكان ابنا فارص حصرون وحامول.
13 وبنو يساكر تولاع وفوّة ويوب وشمرون.
14 وبنو زبولون سارد وإيلون وياحلئيل.
15 هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون


هل من الممكن ان تعد الاسماء بنفسك وتقول لي كم مجموعها ؟؟؟

انا متأكد انك سوف تكتشف الخطأ بنفسك .​


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: مين هما السبعين نفسا؟*



يا هادى قال:


> تحياتى للجميع
> 
> سفر الخروج /الاصحاح واحد
> 5 وكانت جميع نفوس الخارجين من صلب يعقوب سبعين نفسا
> ...



الأخ يا هادي سنعطيك أخر فرصة لكي تفهم و ترد بعقل
أنت تسأل في سفر الخروج, فخليك في سفر الخروج و لا تقفز لنص آخر الى أن ننتهي من هذا النص.
إعترضت على عدد الخارجين من صلب يعقوب و رفضت أن يُحسب يعقوب, و قلنا لك ستضاف أذاًَ إبنته دينة فهي ليست من ضمن ال 66 الذين حُسبوا و مع زوجات يعقوب الثلاثة يصحب العدد 70.

يا ريدت تنتبه الى نوعية ردودك, أنت لست في مصاطب الشوارع لكي تخاطب البقية بهذه اللغة و أن تكتب كل نص سطر في رد منفصل.

بذلك نكون ردينا على أساس الشبهة, فلا داعي للقفز لنص آخر و لا داعي لمحاولة تشتيت الموضوع لإن اي محاولة من هذا القبيل ستحذف. كفى ما فعلته بالموضوع من ردود فارغة, ركز في صلب السؤال و لا داعي للهروب لنص اخر في كل رد.

سأعطيك فرصة الرد و التعقيب على نص الخروج فقط, و اي رد و تعقيب عن اي نص اخر لم يُقبل.


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

> أنت تسأل في سفر الخروج, فخليك في سفر الخروج و لا تقفز لنص آخر الى أن ننتهي من هذا النص


تمام,بس لما يكون نص موضح نص اخر يبقى لازم اذكره 



> إعترضت على عدد الخارجين من صلب يعقوب و رفضت أن يُحسب يعقوب


انا لم ارفض بل الواقعيه هى اللى بتقول

لان مش معقول ابدا انك تحسب يعقوب ,والنص يحدد الخارجين من صلبه ,فهل خرج يعقوب من صلب نفسه علشان تحسبه؟

مش كده ولا ايه,لانى انا مش بقول كلام من دماغى بقول كلام كتابك



> و قلنا لك ستضاف أذاًَ إبنته دينة فهي ليست من ضمن ال 66


البينه على من ادعى

-احسبلى الخارجين من صلب يعقوب والداخلين الى مصر يكون عددهم 66 بدون دينه؟

​


----------



## Strident (15 أغسطس 2009)

أنظر في تفاصيل الأعداد (يعني مثلاً: 33 لليئة ... إلخ)

و ما المشكلة ان يكون يعقوب من صلب نفسه؟! إنه هو نفسه الصلب...فكيف لا نحسبه؟!

شيء آخر و بعيد عن التفاصيل:

خانك ذكاءك إذ ظننت أنك قد تجد شيء هنا... لأن ببساطة لو تخيلنا غن الإنجيل محرف أو مؤلف، لا يمكن يكون اللي كتب الأسامي كتب عددها غلط لأنه أكيد عدها!!

لو محرف كانوا صلحوها (و كأنها كانت خطأ في الأصل)
و لو مؤلف لكان كاتبه بكل بديهية يعد الأسماء التي كتبها ليكتب عددها...يعني هو هيجيب العدد منين؟!

للأسف هذا هو ما يفعله الإسلام بالعقول!


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> البينه على من ادعى
> 
> -احسبلى الخارجين من صلب يعقوب والداخلين الى مصر يكون عددهم 66 بدون دينه؟
> 
> ​



شوف يا عزيزي, لعبتك مفضوحة.
محاولتك البائسة في القفز بين نصين لهم معنى مختلف لن يفيدك امام اناس لها عقل و خبرة في الكتاب المقدس.

خليك في ال 70 الخارجين من صلب يعقوب أحسن ليك و للحوار

المهم نرجع لطلبك للدليل و الدل تم ذكره أكثر من مرة:
راجع الرد  #*10* و ضفة بنية للحساب.

هذه آخر مرة نردد الإجابة.


----------



## يا هادى (15 أغسطس 2009)

*حرر بسبب قلة الآدب
*


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2009)

أعطيناك أكثر من فرصة, شرحنا لك اكثر من مرة و قدمنا لك الرد مراراً و تكراراً, لكن لا فائدة لأن المنطق الذي تستعمله هو ان ترفض و تنتقد دون أن تفكر.

نكتفي بهذا القدر من الردود و نعطي القارئ الكريم حق الحكم على الموضوع.

يُغلق


----------

